# Need help please????



## jjw928 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 2005 Gto that I am having a little trouble with. I am female and don't really know enough about cars besides taking them in to the service department. Last year my husband install pacesetter headers on my car and the check engine light has been on ever since. Lately my car has been idling rough at various times and it also sometimes feels like it is hesistating when you are just driving down the road. I really feel like this has to do with the check engine light being on. We do not have any LS1 shops around here that could tune it. Would a programmer fix my problem and if so which one would be a better choice? I do not race my car so I just need it tuned to run better. It is just my daily driver. It also has a cold air intake and corsca cat back exhaust. Any help you can give me would be very much appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It sounds like the o2 sensors were removed with the down pipes and the sensors are not connected when the new headers were installed. I would find a Corvette Speed Shop to do the tune, I am not sure if the Diablosport tuner will omit the sensors or not, my tuner uses LS2 edit. Are you located in Ms, If so I'll see if I can find a tuner in your area.

Good luck,


----------



## jjw928 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know that my husband told me that I would need some o2 simulators but those are very hard to come by. We did put some new o2 sensors in when he installed the headers but he also the catalitic converters off. Would this be causing my problem as well? Yes I am located in MS. I know that we use to do alot of business with Thunder Racing in Baton Rouge. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would suggest contacting Thunder Racing and have them tune your car and clear the Check Engine Light. I believe they can de-program the o2 sensors or make them work properly.


----------



## jjw928 (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you think it would be possible to just send them the computer out of my car and have them do it? I am not sure when I would have time to take it down there. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 4, 2008)

SLP has a tuner that will work properly for your car, here is the link- SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED


----------

